# Findus finest...



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 8, 2013)

I wasn't well after eating a Findus meal, the doctor said I would be okay though as I was in a stable condition!!!!!


----------



## megga (Feb 8, 2013)

B&Q are in the same boat, the flooring has LAMB-IN-IT


----------



## David H (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## David H (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## AlisonM (Feb 9, 2013)

I was unwell after one of their meals too. The doctor said my voice would recover as it was just a little horse.


----------



## Chatterbox (Feb 9, 2013)

Talk about eating on the hoof!


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 9, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I was unwell after one of their meals too. The doctor said my voice would recover as it was just a little horse.



So if the doc said you would recover......why the long face?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 9, 2013)

Keep em coming


----------



## megga (Feb 9, 2013)

Nowt wrong with Findus, part of a STABLE diet, plus after all this bad publicity, they may go down to HOOF price, not realy, i'm just horseing about


----------



## LeeLee (Feb 9, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Keep em coming



Regretting that post yet Hobie??


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 9, 2013)

Problem is neigh body wants to buy their meals anymore.


----------



## Lauras87 (Feb 10, 2013)

megga said:


> Nowt wrong with Findus, part of a STABLE diet, plus after all this bad publicity, they may go down to HOOF price, not realy, i'm just horseing about



Jesus.....


----------



## Chatterbox (Feb 10, 2013)

Beware of DIY flooring aswell...it's got LAMB -in-ate!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 10, 2013)

We seem to be going at a gallop here. Do you think we should rein ourselves in?


----------



## Cat1964 (Feb 10, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> We seem to be going at a gallop here. Do you think we should rein ourselves in?



Do you mean we've reached the finishing post with this thread?


----------



## ypauly (Feb 10, 2013)

My throat is horse with laughter


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 10, 2013)

Cat1964 said:


> Do you mean we've reached the finishing post with this thread?



Neigh. Neigh.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Steff (Feb 11, 2013)

ROFL its been great seeing all this horse play, laugh a minute


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2013)

Nag, nag, nag, nag, nag! That's all we ever eat these days!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## MrM (Feb 20, 2013)

LMAO  

Some great pics 



Steve


----------



## Mossey (Feb 20, 2013)

Sent to daughter. Had to have her young horse shot last week.  Sure she will see the funny side !


----------

